# Queries re state pension & VHHS (?HSE pension)



## melonn (22 Jun 2011)

Hello, have queries re above and need some guidance on behalf of my husband. we know nothing about pension. 
my husband has been working with HSE(health service executive) since 1 July 2002, when he was age 26. He has been paying PRSI class A1 and VHHS (superanuation).

from what i understand, he has 2 pensions scheme??correct me if i'm wrong.  PRSI is the state pension, he can draw when at 60y/o provided he has paid at lease 520 contributions(ie 10 years)? and  VHHS is  private pension by HSE? can anyone tell me more about this-like is there minimum contributions before he's eligible for a pension? what age can he draw? where/whom can i find out more re VHHS?

we will go to Australia in August initially for a year but might stay on. by the time we leave for Australia, he would have paid 9 yrs of PRSI i gather. he has never taken any sick or unpaid leave. 

my question is- will the pension contribution he pays in Australia be taken into account here? i read something that the state pension scheme in Australia has similar system as here , and might be able to transfer. can we transfer the 1 year pension contribution in Australia back to here when we come back? please clarify.

to make things a bit complicated, we might move to Asia for good, few months after we are done with Australia. if Australia's pension is taken into account here, then he would have 10 yrs contribution to qualify him for some pension at 60y/o?  the reason we want to  clarify this is that if the contribution in Australia is non-transferable back here, we will come back here to work for another year to qualify for 10 years.  not expecting full lump sump as we likely won't be working here up to retirement age, but at least if we can get back some money/pension we have paid into over the 10 years. can anyone tell me how is this calculated?
How is state pension different from VHHS?

Thank you.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jun 2011)

State pension (based on PRSI contributions) isn't payable until age 66 (at the moment) and will increase in the coming years to age 68.

There is a bi-lateral agreement with Australia for state pension, so that social insurance contributions paid in Australia can be combined with those paid in Ireland. You can find more information on bi-lateral agreements here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...cial_insurance_contributions_from_abroad.html

For more information on the HSE pension, your husband can log onto the HSE internal website and follow the links on that page to the pensions & superannuation section. 

The situation regarding pensions in Ireland (state and public service) is going to change over the coming years, and there is no way of knowing what the situation may be in 30+ years time.


----------

